# Are there any good Linux guides?



## memnarc (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm totally new to Linux and thinking about switching from Windows 7 to Linux Mint.  I know nothing about LInux and I find it challenging to do things that I normally do at Windows like click on icons to install software.  Most of the time from the instructions I come across, you need to know specific commands to install things.  I'm not a power user and will not make heavy customizations.  I'm looking for a basic and thorough  guide to doing things on Linux. 

Thanks!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

Actually, yes. I need to update this but check out: 

Luckily with Mint, you'll have a package manager / software installer that you can use (Synaptic, I think). Otherwise, things can be installed via the command line with ease.

You can also Google such phrases as, "How to install Firefox on Linux", "Flashplayer Chrome Linux Mint" or "Skype for Linux", etc, etc and pretty much anything you'd be looking for will be available to you.


----------



## nunim (Aug 11, 2014)

If you can tell us what you aim to accomplish with Linux we may be better able to assist you.  Asking for a Linux guide is a bit too general.


----------



## memnarc (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, MannDude.

My goal is to be familiar with LInux as I am with Windows 7.  Just installing and removing programs.  Configuring the Iptables and enhancing the wifi security for cafe use.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Aug 12, 2014)

IPTables might be a bit of a challenge if you're new to Linux.

I would recommend getting familiar with the shell before learning IPTables.

I'm sure some people will suggest using a UI but honestly, a UI will only hinder your learning pace in Linux.

I would also suggest using a system you don't mind breaking for a week or two just so that you can feel uninhibited in experimenting for a while. If you're always worried you'll break something, you won't allow yourself to learn freely.


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 12, 2014)

Relax, dude.

Use Linux Mint like you used Windows 7.
For daily use, you can look for some alternative softwares that you usually use in Windows but not available in Linux.

http://alternativeto.net

Do not rush to learn Linux. Relax and enjoy, then you will love it.


----------



## Deleted (Aug 12, 2014)

The 'man' page.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 13, 2014)

Since your talking about Windows 7, I'm assuming this is for your home PC?   If so, then maybe dual booting or virtualization is the best option for you now.

You can use the free VMware player or Virtualbox to install Linux mint to begin fooling around with it and become accustomed to it before you replace Windows 7.  Or you can dual boot, which means you install both and then use the bootloader to decide which one you want to boot into when your PC starts.

For a PC, I don't see anything wrong with using a GUI.  If you're trying to learn for server purposes, then CLI is the way to go.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Aug 15, 2014)

Monkburger said:


> The 'man' page.


Definitely the last recommendation I'd make to someone trying to learn Linux  :lol:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 15, 2014)

What you want isn't so much a guide, but a good method of searching for answers.  Start by keeping three general assumptions:


Linux can do anything Windows can
The name for something in Linux will probably be different from Windows
It will often be faster to do something on command line, than to hunt down the GUI
With that in mind, just make yourself a list of common tasks.  "Install a program, check email, add a user account, change desktop background", etc.  For example, users in Windows can have admin privileges to install software/etc.  In Ubuntu, this is referred to as sudo privs.  So if you wanted to know how to give sudo privileges to an Ubuntu account, your Google search would be for _"Ubuntu add user to sudo list"_.  You'll get tons of answers, and the first result of that search shows exactly what you want.  It even gives you a quick runthrough of what sudo is, and how it works.

The biggest problem you're going to face is not being able to find the right words to describe what you want to do, which makes searching harder.  And that's where communities like this come in handy - open a thread, describe the problem and your desired solution, and there's bound to be at least one of us that can show you a quick and easy way to get it done.


----------



## Ravi-EstroWeb (Sep 19, 2014)

If you specify your usage in CentOS , then it will be easy to provide you some guide/tutorial about that.

CentOS is quite vast & support various applications


----------



## Roger (Oct 1, 2014)

What is it exactly what you are planning on using the operating system for? We would be able to better assist knowing where to focus. Linux is so ample on resources and applications that is so hard to provide guidance. Maybe you should start by learning how to use the command line shell, which will be your most common interface environment with a Linux system.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Are there any good guides on cars? Probably, you're probably better off being a bit more specific in your searches though  

There's enough information out there on linux for a layman with infinite time to do anything with it. You'll just have to sharpen your google-fu.


----------



## tdale (Oct 3, 2014)

howtoforge.com is a good place for detailed guides.


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 4, 2014)

digital occean forum have pleny of tutorials


----------

